# Bodybuilder looking for a personal sponsor to help me turn pro.



## builtchristopher (Apr 22, 2010)

_I'm looking for someone who would like to sponsor me and help me reach my goal of becoming an IFBB Pro. If you'd like to sponsor a bodybuilder email me. _


----------



## Arnold (Apr 22, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*builtchristopher* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 22, 2010)

You might want to put together a little promo package for yourself - i.e. what is it about you that would make someone want to sponsor you?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm sure some pics would help too


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

best-regards

wp


----------

